# Aggressive Cichlid. Unidentified



## A10 (Feb 1, 2009)

I've had this fish for at least 6 years now. It's alone in a 20 gallon tank. It's 7 inches and some change long from mouth to tail. Aggressive and personable. Will follow finger around tank. Builds gravel hills and uproots plants like no other. Scales seems to be partially shiney blue.

























Any hope of Identifying the sex as well from pictures along?


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Can't identify the fish for you. But just wanted to say that a 20 gallon, is WAY TO SMALL for that fish, please upgrade and give that fish a proper home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally I'd put that fish that size in a minimum 40g (aka 40breeder) tank...

~Ed


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would have said 'Geophagus' brasiliensis but mine were always honeys in the aggression stakes.
Those marks on the face are HLLE I think and need treatment and watching  They can turn into HITH which is very nasty looking and can kill.
They affect many large cichlids over 5 years old so it may not be down to the small tank or water conditions.
Males of these guys can get to 10" or so if I am right yours seems to have stayed small prob due to the small tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Just noticed the profile says 11" so mine were undersized too. :wink:


----------



## A10 (Feb 1, 2009)

>I would have said 'Geophagus' brasiliensis but mine were always honeys in the aggression stakes. 
When I got the fish at the LFS it was labeled "Firemouth" and I was told that it wouldn't grow to more then 4 inches. It might have been put in the firemouth tank by mistake. Are there any species that could be confused with a firemouth when it's only a centimeter or so in length?

>Those marks on the face are HLLE I think and need treatment and watching

Yes the fish does have HLLE. It started about 6 months ago. Recently I moved the tank out into a darker location and it seems to be healing.

>But just wanted to say that a 20 gallon, is WAY TO SMALL for that fish, please upgrade and give that fish a proper home.

Unfortunately a new tank is not in the budget


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

It actually looks like a H. carpintis (green texas cichlid) to me. The aggression also fits with this species. It does resemble a G. brasiliensis also, though. It just seems more like a H. carpintis with the aggression you're describing.

Everyone is right, you need a bigger tank for this fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=43


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Deffinately a _'Geophagus' brasiliensis_ and deffinately a nasty cichlid. My 4" beastie took out an 8" silversaum green terror as well as an 8" royal pleco after slipping a divider.


----------



## A10 (Feb 1, 2009)

Definitely a G. brasiliensis.

I looked at this page http://www.gcca.net/fom/Geophagus_brasiliensis.htm

It says it can grow to a foot or more. That's a lot of fish. I doubt after 6 1/2 years this fish will get any bigger though. . . RIght?

What's the life expectancy of this fish? It's about 6 1/2 years right now.

Minimum tank size and approx cost?


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

A10 said:


> Definitely a G. brasiliensis.
> 
> I looked at this page http://www.gcca.net/fom/Geophagus_brasiliensis.htm
> 
> ...


I would get at least 40 gallons for this fish, especially since he can grow to 12". Once you put him in the bigger tank, he may grow some, but maybe not. My m. estherae did, which I found strange but hey .


----------

